# Tomcat durch anderes Plugin neustarten



## Farbtopf (15. Apr 2014)

Hallo,
habe eine kleine Idee gehabt. In unserer Firma entwickeln wir Webanwendungen und haben eine context.xml in der Elemente eingebunden werden. Leider muss nach jeder Änderung der Tomcat neugestartet werden. Deshalb versuche ich jetzt ein Plugin zu programmieren der das Speichern der Context.xml erkennt und automatisch den Tomcat der im WTP Servers View konfiguriert ist neustartet.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit diesen  Tomcat mit meinem Plugin anzusprechen?

MFG Fabian


----------

